# solar power for small electronics



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking at getting some type of solar charger for ipods/tablets/phones. Doesn't have to be highly portable. Mainly want something as backup for longish term power outage during storms. Some companies tout wattage, others porability, and others the ability to charge more than one device. Like i said it doesn't have to be highly portable but i want to be able to move it aroud in the yard to get best sunshine. Would love to be able to charge more than one device. Would like to be fastish. Recommendations appreciated. Please don't bash me for not knowing the information already. Im trying.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing what kind of information you get.....


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Some people will probably come along with some makes/models before long. 

Have you considered just getting a solar panel and a 12V usb charger (cigarette lighter type or wired)? You get much better value for your dollar this way. Even setting aside a 12V battery to trickle charge with a solar panel works great, the batteries and panels come in all sizes.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I have 2 of these;

http://www.amazon.com/PowerFilm-USB-AA-Solar-Charger/dp/B001RMBHMK/ref=pd_ybh_1

I liked the batteries being included. And I got a real good deal. 

There are other cheaper alternatives, but they include batteries.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is one possibility. It stores the power so it can charge your phone fast and then use solar to charge itself back up slowly.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30000mAh-Du...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3ce5b57a1e

Here is a different option with a solar charger and a crank charger. It also gives you a radio and flashlight.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solar-Dynam...573?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fc5c827d

As stated above a good method would be a standard solar panel and a 12 volt battery. The battery need not be large and a motorcycle sized battery could be used.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Most booster packs have a decent lightweight 12v battery, along with a usb port(S), combine this with a decent panel and you have a multi purpose charger


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

In years past, I have bought several Harbor Freight 45 watt solar kits (they're way over priced now). I have since sold off most of the panels, but they come with this little device that's handy to have.

The design is NOT amazing (lots of tips available online to improve it), but with a 4-way USB hub plugged in it will charge several iPhones at once... or just use the "lighter plugs" and a regular automotive charger.

You'll still need battery(ies) and solar panel.

http://johnwright.smugmug.com/Amate...-Panel/i-8KZpDL8/1/S/IMG_175-2092-G12()-S.jpg










http://www.ar15.com/mobile/topic.html?b=10&f=18&t=632705

It's not perfect AT ALL - - but it's starting point.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

hiwall said:


> Here is one possibility. It stores the power so it can charge your phone fast and then use solar to charge itself back up slowly.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30000mAh-Du...arger-Power-Bank-For-Cell-Phone-/261551913502


I had one like that for a while (same company, earlier model) and while the idea was good, the implementation left lots to be desired. I had to open it up and re-solder connections and then the panel decided to crap out and then the battery finally ended it all.

I have this for my own electronics ...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RAVPower-RP-...-Bank-12000mAh-Capacity-1A-2-1A-/201110976071

And have ordered (but not yet received) this solar-charger for the battery-pack ...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/5V-7W-Portab...er-USB-Output-Charge-Controller-/231017670008

I have used my battery-pack by RavPower quite a few times - charged up off of my wall-plates and my computers and have used it as my primary source for charging my cell-phone and BluTooth earpiece ... works quickly and reserves lots of power for later. I love the LED power-guage as it shows me how much power is left before needing a recharge. I can go several days of recharging without any issues.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

... and I just did some other searches on eBay and found this ...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Portable-120...SB-Mobile-Power-Bank-For-LG-ZTE-/321705572034

Looks really good!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

A couple of things:

First, we just had a similar thread here that might answer some of your questions.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/portable-solar-panels-27138/

Second: We have three of these units:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OQ0CAW6/ref=ams_at_6907770183427_B00MJQ41OO

They are relatively powerful and charge up phone, ipads, and tablets quickly (from our experience). The only downside is that they are kind of large for backpacking. (We use them with bicycle and canoe/kayak excursions.)

We also have two of these that we use for backpacking and in our GHB's. They have half the charging rate of the panels above but are more compact and lighter weight. We also have the rechargeable battery packs and LED light bars for each of these. The LED light bars are great for using a computer in the tent at night since they can run off the computer's battery. We plug them into the battery packs for a more portable "flashlight" also.

They're a little pricier but worth it in our opinion.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dmobile&field-keywords=goal%20zero%20nomad%2010&sprefix=goal+zero+nomad+10%2Cmobile

And this: http://www.amazon.com/Goal-Zero-14101-Stick-Light/dp/B0045XRK06/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_img_2


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> ... and I just did some other searches on eBay and found this ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Portable-120...SB-Mobile-Power-Bank-For-LG-ZTE-/321705572034
> 
> Looks really good!


We tried one of these from Harbor Freight Tools and it was a big disappointment. First it took three days for the initial charge to the internal battery and then it quit working after about a week of use.

Hopefully these are better quality but I'd sure like to see some reviews on them.


----------



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm a newb when it comes to solar panels. So I've got a question, Will the energy input on the panels depend on the heat of the sun or the length of sun exposure?

Sorry bout this.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Utopian said:


> I'm a newb when it comes to solar panels. So I've got a question, Will the energy input on the panels depend on the heat of the sun or the length of sun exposure?
> 
> Sorry bout this.


Heat lessens the effectiveness of panels (to a very small degree in normal circumstances). Up here in the Canadian prairies, panels will often put out well over their "rated" wattage in the winter, due to light reflected from snow and the cold temps.

Length of sun exposure is very important in a solar "system", think of it as the amount of run-time on a generator, or a battery charger.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Heat increases resistance, so the cooler you can keep your panels, the more output you'll get. 

Light intensity (brightness) is what you are looking for!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Most booster packs have a decent lightweight 12v battery, along with a usb port(S), combine this with a decent panel and you have a multi purpose charger


This is what I think might be the best choice maybe. In a short term situation the OP could charge several items or one several times and then when the power came back on he just plug the booster in to recharge. In longer outages a solar panel would be required to recharge.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

i agree with LincTex about Harbor Freight as a possible place to start. If you do not mind and older technology to start with the 45 Watt three panel unit they sell is a pretty good solar starter kit. I will probably buy at least one more as back up units for the sale price they are running right now ($139 with coupon). I certainly hope no one flames you for asking a question. Best wishes to you in your foray into solar power. GB


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you for all the input. I've been looking at everything. I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Mobile solar panels*

I have several and they charge my battery packs ok but when i connect my iPhone I get the message this might not be a supported accessory on my phone. :gaah: this frustrating as my iPhone is my work phone and I always carry it.

PMK


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

pmkrv12 said:


> ....but when i connect my iPhone I get the message this might not be a supported accessory on my phone.


Just get a normal "lighter plug" charger for your iPhone.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Just get a normal "lighter plug" charger for your iPhone.


But my foldable panel only has an USB connector, I will have to figure it out. Thanks for the info Tex


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

but does it charge the I phone even though it doesn't recognize the device ??


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> but does it charge the I phone even though it doesn't recognize the device ??


no it will not charge the iPhone

Peter


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

maybe the voltage is too low for the phone, I think usb circuits are usually 5volt.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

pmkrv12 said:


> no it will not charge the iPhone


Peter, see if a different cord will work.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Actually - double check the amperage. Many of the higher-draw electronics require the 2.1amp charge just to get going.

See picture below of my RavPower external battery-pack. You will see that it has both a 1-amp and a 2-amp connector. My phone will charge on the 2-amp (well, it is really 2.1) and my bluetooth ear-piece charges on the 1-amp (really 1.2amp) at the same time. If I put them in reverse, the ear-piece will charge properly, but, my phone will not.


----------



## Dingo762 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have Goal Zero's Nomad 7 Solar panel. In full direct sun it charges my my Samsung S4, my LG tablet and my Ipod nano. Works pretty good too. When hiking you can lash the panel to you pack or to a tree at camp. Gonna be getting more of their stuff soon.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

For larger fixed or vehicle roof mounting systems, a company called RENOGY has the best 'bang for the buck' going on solar panel system/kits. But the larger the panels, the greater the shipping charge. Sometimes you'll get a better deal with a local solar power company and pick the panels up yourself.
I am trying to put together a portable 'travel system' of laptop, cellphone, cables/adapters, and just ordered a folding portable solar charger unit from Amazon. Being retired, I will soon begin traveling by van, and want to keep my comms going.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

I found this:
http://www.solarhome.org/20wattdo-i...rterkit.aspx?gclid=CLjsnbn1ocYCFQoPaQodjw8AWA

Would it have everything I need to get started?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

midwestmom said:


> I found this:
> http://www.solarhome.org/20wattdo-i...rterkit.aspx?gclid=CLjsnbn1ocYCFQoPaQodjw8AWA
> 
> Would it have everything I need to get started?


Looks like that would give you what you needed for a basic system, not sure if all the wire and connectors are included.

Not the most easily expandable system at a glance but would certainly cover some basic charging needs. Probably could put together a slightly better system for the $ with individual parts, but not by a huge margin.


----------



## kemps (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know a ton about solar but it is something I am looking into slowly as that is going to be the main (with wind as back up) power source of our tiny house. We are planning on getting about 4-6 panels on our roof as my fiance is an electronics junkie and wants to be able to run anything and everything. We are gonna have a battery bank and all. Don't worry about being given crap from anyone here, Midwestmom. I have asked some silly questions and not been given crap and also had awesome answers. I think what you are looking into is a great idea. I sure do hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

midwestmom said:


> I found this:
> http://www.solarhome.org/20wattdo-i...rterkit.aspx?gclid=CLjsnbn1ocYCFQoPaQodjw8AWA
> 
> Would it have everything I need to get started?


Just a few points to ponder:
1) Is this going to be a portable system, or installed in your vehicle?
2) You never want to discharge a battery more than 50%, for longevity. Otherwise it will die early. You need to give it a high amp recharge every several cycles, to help it return to near full capacity.
3) When your charger 'green light' says the battery is fully charged, it is not. It may be at 80 to 90 % full. You must use a hydrometer to get an accurate reading of the cells' conditions.

I would suggest reading this blog:
https://handybobsolar.wordpress.com/
Handy Bob knows his solar and battery stuff.
The "CheapRVLiving_dot_com" forum has some very knowledgeable guys using solar/battery systems on a daily basis in their vans and RVs. Good reading over there.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

midwestmom said:


> I found this:
> http://www.solarhome.org/20wattdo-i...rterkit.aspx?gclid=CLjsnbn1ocYCFQoPaQodjw8AWA
> 
> Would it have everything I need to get started?


Yes, but you could get everything in that kit for less than $200....

..and a 100 watt inverter? That's so small it is nearly *worthless*.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-208-a-23287/

D-I-Y "Solar Generator" for less than $208


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

LOVE the diagram Linc! I can do that! One more new question : looking at 6 volt golf cart batteries, they are all over as far as price, etc. Is there a certain "ah" or "amp" that I should look for?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

midwestmom said:


> LOVE the diagram Linc! I can do that! One more new question : looking at 6 volt golf cart batteries, they are all over as far as price, etc. Is there a certain "ah" or "amp" that I should look for?


There is no size that is better or worse, just what fits your system and/or gives you the best bang for your buck. $/Ah is a pretty fair comparison given the same chemistry ie; flooded, gel, AGM. how much value to put on warranty is subjective.

An important note though, people often get confused when comparing 6V to 12V batteries. Power=Current(amps) X Voltage(V), so when comparing them, a 6V battery has only half the energy at a given Ah rating ie;

200Ah 6V battery=100Ah 12V


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

If you are putting together a small system this is a good price for a 100 watt panel and the shipping is free. I don't know how long the sale will last though.

With this panel (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HTSVDAM/ref=dra_a_rv_lb_hn_it_P1901_1000?tag=dradisplay-20&ascsubtag=088e99d3ea905ed5ad5061f1d7cc3ee1_S)

and this charge controller (http://www.amazon.com/XCSOURCE%C2%AE-Intelligent-Controller-Regulator-LD296/dp/B00KWWSCJC/ref=pd_sim_86_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=1J6QPNQEJVMRCD6H8210)

you can have a system that puts out 100 watts for under $150.00. You'll need to add a battery and inverter if you want 110 volt capabilities but you'll need to purchase those separately with most kits anyway.

This looks like a decent one-thousand watt inverter at a reasonable price. 
http://www.amazon.com/Klarheit-Inverter-Adapter-Voltage-charger/dp/B00S5SOQ7W/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1435333640&sr=1-5&keywords=1000+watt+inverter

It's a lot better deal than most of the kits you can buy that only put out half as much power. The charge controller is large enough to handle a couple of more panels if you want a larger system. That (300 watts) would be more solar than we have on our big motorhome and we run the lights, television, Blue-ray player, and a small 110 volt refrigerator (as long as the sun is shining brightly). Of course we don't leave lights or other electrical appliances on if they aren't needed and television is limited to a few hours a day (mostly cartoons our grandson watches).


----------

